# FR: go up to Egypt / up to London



## Mikamocha

Can one use monter to indicate travelling to another country i.e. "je suis montée en Egypte?" I believe I have seen remonter used in this manner and would like to know if it is grammatically possible to use _monter _in this sense. 
Merci!


----------



## pointvirgule

Only if you depart from a point south of Egypt. (_Monter _= aller du sud au nord.)
But do prefer _Je suis allée en Égypte_.


----------



## Mikamocha

Ahhh...I see. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Micia93

pointvirgule said:


> Only if you depart from a point south of Egypt. (_Monter _= aller du sud au nord.)
> But do prefer _Je suis allée en Égypte_.



Et cependant, "monter quelque part" ne signifie pas seulement du sud au nord : combien de Normands sont montés à Paris"!


----------



## Mikamocha

Hmmm...j'ai cru d'avoir compris mais je n'en suis plus certain. Selon PV monter=aller du sud au nord mais il me semble Micia93 que tu le contredise!  Qu'en conclut-on donc ?


----------



## Michelvar

On en conclut que chacun à sa vision de "monter". On dit "je suis monté à Paris", mais on peut dire aussi "je suis descendu à Paris", et cela représente le même voyage. Il ne faut donc pas attacher trop d'importance à ce que signifie "monter" dans ce contexte.

Comme le précise PV, on n'utilise pas vraiment "monter" pour un voyage dans un pays, sauf si on suit le voyage sur une carte, même imaginaire. Dans ce cas, on pourrait dire "parti de France, il est descendu en Afrique du Sud, puis remonté en Égypte", et cela signifierait que celui qui parle suit sur une carte, soit pour de vrais, soit dans sa tête.


----------



## dasubergeek

Quelqu'un qui habite les montagnes de l'est de la France descenderait à Paris; quelqu'un qui habite les bords normands de la mer monterait à Paris. Dans ce cas, il s'agit de l'altitude. Il peut également s'agir de position, comme l'explique pointvirgule.


----------



## Mikamocha

Merci encore une fois des explications !


----------



## Micia93

dasubergeek said:


> Quelqu'un qui habite les montagnes de l'est de la France descenderait à Paris; quelqu'un qui habite les bords normands de la mer monterait à Paris. Dans ce cas, il s'agit de l'altitude. Il peut également s'agir de position, comme l'explique pointvirgule.



Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'altitude, et désolée d'avoir troublé Mikamocha avec mon autre interprétation de "monter". En fait, "monter à Paris" est presque devenue une expression figée, et très spécifique à Paris justement, car c'est la capitale et elle regroupe toutes les activités et tous les potentiels de carrière (enfin!). On ne dira pas par exemple "monter à Marseille", même si c'est également une très grande ville.


----------



## broglet

Micia93 said:


> Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'altitude, et désolée d'avoir troublé Mikamocha avec mon autre interprétation de "monter". En fait, "monter à Paris" est presque devenue une expression figée, et très spécifique à Paris justement, car c'est la capitale et elle regroupe toutes les activités et tous les potentiels de carrière (enfin!). On ne dira pas par exemple "monter à Marseille", même si c'est également une très grande ville.


An interesting parallel exists in England.  You can talk about 'going up' to London, Oxford or Cambridge - from anywhere else in the country.  You also go up to Oxford or Cambridge from London.  But from Oxford or Cambridge you go down to everywhere else, including London.


----------



## dasubergeek

Mais si, il s'agit d'altitude, ou bien il peut s'agir d'altitude. On monte à Chamonix depuis Lyon, par exemple, et on redescend après avoir cassé la jambe sur les pistes.


----------



## Michelvar

Micia93 said:


> On ne dira pas par exemple "monter à Marseille", même si c'est également une très grande ville.


Si si, quant on habite Cassis, on monte à Marseille, ou on descend à Marseille, et les deux viles sont en bord de mer, à la même altitude.


----------



## petit1

je suis tout à fait d'accord avec l'explication de Micia.


----------



## Micia93

Michelvar said:


> Si si, quant on habite Cassis, on monte à Marseille, ou on descend à Marseille, et les deux viles sont en bord de mer, à la même altitude.



Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire Michelvar  par exemple, un Lillois qui veut faire du cinéma monte à Paris, mais il ne montera pas à Marseille (même s'il y avait de très grands studios)


----------



## Michelvar

C'est vrai, oui, c'est un usage habituel de "monter"


----------



## Uncle Bob

For Paris, Marseilles... isn't it just a matter of "monter" to a bigger town than the one that one is leaving, as in English ("go up to town" etc)? Again, in English, if the bigger town is to the south then one can use either "up" or "down" _au choix_. Is it the same in French?


----------



## Michelvar

Uncle Bob said:


> Again, in English, if the bigger town is to the south then one can use either "up" or "down" _au choix_. Is it the same in French?


Yes, in fact "monter" or "descendre" are overused in this context and have become like synonyms of "to go to ...", so everyone has its own meaning. You can also say "je descend/monte au supermarché, tu as besoin de quelque chose?"


----------



## Micia93

Regarding Paris (*only*), "monter à Paris" is a set expression


----------



## Mikamocha

Very interesting.I have enjoyed this discussion immensely. Thank you all.


----------



## OLN

Micia93 said:


> Regarding Paris (*only*), "monter à Paris" is a set expression


_ Monter_ a dans ce cas un sens différent de se déplacer vers une ville situé au nord (en haut, sur une carte de géographie) ou située plus en altitude, mais il me semble inexact de dire que c'est une expression figée qui se restreint à la ville de Paris_._

Avec cette acception de _monter_, on dit "quitter la campagne pour monter à la ville" sans qu'il s'agisse de "monter à la capitale du pays", probablement parce qu'on considère la ville et à fortiori une grande ville ou une capitale comme un haut lieu, et s'y installer (dans le but de la conquérir ou d'y réussir) comme une élévation sociale.

[Il semble que les Grecs et Latins tiraient quant à eux les expressions "monter à la ville" et "descendre de la ville" du fait que les villes étaient à l'origine bâties sur des lieux élevés (source).]
_______________________________

Les Romands qui se déplacent semblent tous descendre vers un endroit  : Monter à Paris - Expressions, locutions, proverbes & citations - Forum Babel
Les Cassidains qui disent indifféremment monter et descendre à Marseille ou au supermarché doivent avoir leur propre logique.


----------



## wildan1

Micia93 said:


> Regarding Paris (*only*), "monter à Paris" is a set expression





broglet said:


> An interesting parallel exists in England. You can talk about 'going up' to London, Oxford or Cambridge - from anywhere else in the country



This usage seems parallel in both France and the UK.

In North American English, _"go up, down, over"_ to a city (or country) strictly illustrates the direction of geographic displacement. Only people living in the southern US _"go up" to Washington or New York_. Otherwise, _Bostonians go down _and _Angelenos go over,_ or _go out to NY._

I can't speak for North American French usage, though. 

Les Gaspésiens montent-ils à Montréal??


----------



## petit1

Et dans "_Pussy cat , Pussy cat, where have you been_?" le chat ne répond-il pas: "_I've been up to London to visit the Queen_."
Il me semble qu'il n'y a rien de géographique là dedans


----------



## fdb

broglet said:


> An interesting parallel exists in England.  You can talk about 'going up' to London, Oxford or Cambridge - from anywhere else in the country.  You also go up to Oxford or Cambridge from London.  But from Oxford or Cambridge you go down to everywhere else, including London.



This is true about London. But "going up" to Oxford or Cambridge refers only to the university, not the town. A student whose parents live in London will go down to London during vacation and up to Cambridge at the beginning of term, but townsfolk will go up to London and down to Cambridge.


----------



## pointvirgule

wildan1 said:


> Les Gaspésiens montent-ils à Montréal??


J'en sais trop rien. La prochaine fois que je descendrai en Gaspésie, je leur demanderai.


----------



## didierpitre

Au Canada, d'après mon expérience, cela dépend un peu de la personne (et peut-être la province/région), mais en général, on monte ou on descend selon les eaux du fleuve/des cours d'eau. De Montréal, je monte à Toronto, mais je descends à Québec. Mais il y a quand même pas mal de monde qui disent le contraire, et je suppose qu'à force de prendre une auto plutôt qu'un canôt pour se déplacer, la langue pourrait progressivement suivre ce monde-là et utiliser monter/descendre selon les points cardinaux.

(Parallelement, et probablement pour la même raison, en anglais (canadien, du moins) on dit "down East" pour parler des Maritimes.)


----------



## wildan1

didierpitre said:


> en anglais (canadien, du moins) on dit "down East" pour parler des Maritimes.)


_Down east _se dit également pour la côte atlantique au nord de Portland dans l'état du Maine. 

Mais cette tournure ne s'applique qu'à cette seule région aux États-Unis. 

Ailleurs dans les régions côtières des USA on dirait, selon sa position géographique, _go up/down the coast_.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je dis que je _monte_ quelque part en partant de Montréal, et que je _descends_ à Montréal quand j'en reviens peu importe. 

Donc contrairement à pv... je monte en Gaspésie.


----------



## Chimel

OLN said:


> _ Monter_ a dans ce cas un sens différent de se déplacer vers une ville situé au nord (en haut, sur une carte de géographie) ou située plus en altitude, mais il me semble inexact de dire que c'est une expression figée qui se restreint à la ville de Paris_._
> 
> Avec cette acception de _monter_, on dit "quitter la campagne pour monter à la ville" sans qu'il s'agisse de "monter à la capitale du pays", probablement parce qu'on considère la ville et à fortiori une grande ville ou une capitale comme un haut lieu, et s'y installer (dans le but de la conquérir ou d'y réussir) comme une élévation sociale.


Oui et non. Selon moi, c'est assez subtil:
- c'est vrai qu'on dit _monter à la ville_. Mais dans ce cas, l'idée sous-jacente me semble être l'opposition ville-campagne (comme tu le signales d'ailleurs): on quitte la campagne environnante pour aller vivre dans la grosse bourgade la plus proche (il s'agit donc la plupart du temps d'un déplacement assez court), qui peut ne pas être très grande
- dans le sens de "faire carrière", très souvent dans le domaine artistique, _monter à Paris_ me paraît effectivement être une expression figée, je suis d'accord avec Micia là-dessus. Cela implique généralement un long déplacement et la personne ne quitte pas forcément la campagne: elle peut venir d'une autre grande ville, de l'étranger...

En résumé (et à mon humble avis): un habitant d'un village du Quercy peut monter à Cahors et Jacques Brel est monté à Paris, mais personne ne monte à Strasbourg!


----------

